# samsung galaxy ace internet connection problem



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

I recently purchased a Samsung Galaxy Ace. Problem is, I am unable to connect to the internet. I tried to follow loads of stuff before here but nothing helped. I have a Wi-Fi connection for this pc so it should be all right for my mobile too.
How do I know what the password is for: Security WPA/ WPA2 PSK. I entered what I thought was the correct password but for my pc. The wi fi network thing says Disabled. I just go round and round in .....,you know what I mean.
I followed instructions from loads of people online, even YouTube where I could follow and see it at the same time but something is missing.
I think it is something to do with that, 3mobile Wi-Fi-2B05. Where it asks user(me) to enter password, it says, (unchanged) with brackets too.
None of it makes any sense to me, each time I believe that I have sorted it, something else doesn't gel. I end up even more confused.
Please if anyone can really help me with this, I would be so grateful. I have wasted a load of time with this already.
django47 (mick)


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you don't remember that the wireless password was set too in the router and if it's not written down anywhere(sometimes a router will have a default password set and marked on a label on the router itself), then you will need to log into the router with your computer and see if it shows you the existing password or you will need to change it.


----------



## Techialerts (Aug 14, 2014)

My best advice is to hard reset your Samsung handset and make a new connection


----------



## Techialerts (Aug 14, 2014)

Check In Settings-->Wireless Networks-->Mobile Networks....
In Settings -> Wireless and Network -> Mobile Networks -> (Tick) Use packet data

Good Luck


----------

